# Nest raiders!



## ztrain (Jul 26, 2006)

In Spokane, WA employees at the Sterling Savings Bank have been catching ducklings off the nest claiming rescue. I emailed the USFW and pasted the stories and they wrote me back and claimed it appears violations of the Migratory Bird Treaty Act are taking place. But the nests keep getting raided and the media keeps reporting this is good. Be sure to check out the video as well!

http://www.kxly.com/Global/story.asp?S=10622486

Now below is a poor result of a story in the Spokane news paper that is relavant and why the public should not catch wildlife and the don't touch wildlife law. My question is why should the game departments be mad about the fawn problem when they allowed this duck circus happen time after time. I say because the media has told good people to do bad things to wildlife during the breeding season.

http://www.spokesman.com/stories/2009/j ... -wildlife/

Here is the banks web page and they are using their illegal nest raids as advertisement.

https://www.sterlingsavingsbank.com/per ... _home.aspx


----------



## ztrain (Jul 26, 2006)

I did notice the bank stopped advertising the duck rescue on their web page. I sent them an email of the story of the fawn-napping and to the USFW and did not get any email back saying thank you like always. Interesting?


----------



## Jewish Mallard (Dec 20, 2008)

That is not good and thanks for pointing it out,but if that upsets you how bout a story on the Minnesota, North Dak. farmers SHOOTING adult and gosling Canada geese with the DNRs blessing?


----------



## ztrain (Jul 26, 2006)

Any stories about the canada goose issues jewish mallard? If legal nothing I can say. My point about the nest raiders are the people that get rapped up into emotions intstead of reality. Laws and more laws doesn't bother them because for some reason they think it can't affect them while knowing everything. They need to educate themselves. Every emotional knee jerk reaction could bring harm as pointed out with fawn deer in the same area. I like the laws for the breeding season in general by taking the chance with mother nature. The media has put so much glory on this nest raid and forgot to research and lied, bald face lies. The public just can't go out and hunt without hunter ed, licenses, drawings, and seasons. So what makes the media think the public can go out and use emotions to manage wildlife?


----------

